# making brick wall look OLD



## janeannvan (Aug 13, 2008)

can anyone give me some ideas on how to add plaster or concrete or mortar or paint or dry wall compound etc to sections of an interior brick wall? I am trying to make it look like an old wall that the brick is showing through from behind a crumbling wall. I am really interested on what "material" to use. Thanks! :confused1: jane


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

I can probably help you. Currently you have what exactly?


----------



## janeannvan (Aug 13, 2008)

Tscarborough said:


> I can probably help you. Currently you have what exactly?


One of the projects I need to start is I am covering one interior wall with 1/2' thick brick paver type bricks.("simon") I want to stick them on the wall (drywall), leave wide spaces between them, gout them messy but also want some of the brick totally covered and some of the brick partially covered to look as though the wall was once plastered and is starting to fall apart and the brick underneath is exposed. I wil go into more detail and more of my ideas once you respond ok? Thanks


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

OK. First you have to think it through as to why it would look like you want it to look, not how to make it look like that. 

Why would brick be laid messily? Answer: It wouldn't. Even if the inital plan is to stucco it, it is still laid level and plumb, coursed and jointed. 

So the first step is to do that. If you are going to use thin brick over sheetrock, it must be fresh, with no paint. A primecoat such as Parex basecoat 121 should then be applied, and the brick set with modified thinset.

Since the thin brick are so expensive, you will not want to apply them to the whole wall, then plaster over them. This means that you will have a surface differential of 1/2"-3/4" between the face of the brick and the face of the plaster.


----------



## janeannvan (Aug 13, 2008)

You are so right about thinking it thru etc. I need to figure out how to send u a pic of what I am thinking about...not as "major" of a wall etc. I guess i will see if there is a "help" section on this forum that can tell me how to do it....until then thanks for our help so far


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

It is not hard to do, but it is very hard to fix.


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)




----------



## janeannvan (Aug 13, 2008)

how the heck do i send u a pic?


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

Dunno, just post it.


----------



## janeannvan (Aug 13, 2008)

*ha*

gee thanks ha will see what i can do


----------



## janeannvan (Aug 13, 2008)

*material*

What do u think the wall is made of in the two pics you sent me? Masonry mix? :huh:


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

It is made of rock and brick and mortar in all three photos. The first 2 are old, the third is new.


----------



## JohnDIY (Feb 29, 2008)

I didn't like the sound of this but that last photo looks great! Perhaps you need to be somewhere with warm weather and nice rustic houses


----------

